# Dot on Shaft Flanger



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yippee.

Gotta love getting stuff delivered while you're at work. The Flanger I won in May's draw arrived today.

First of all, it was packaged like it was being shipped to Afghanistan. Shows to me the person sending it gave a crap (very good start).

It's solidly made, definitely gig worthy. Appearance wise I'm maybe not the best judge as that sort of thing doesn't mean much to me, but I think it looks cool.

I patched it into the effects loop of my Tonelab LE and I have to tell you I was totally surprised by how good this pedal sounds. Very quiet and simpe to dial in.

Even though the Tonelab has flangers already I'm going to use this for a show this Saturday night. I can't quite put my finger on which famous Flanger it reminds me of but maybe a quieter Electric Mistress. You can get that EVH "And The Cradle Will Rock" effect no problem.

Anyway, big thumbs up on this pedal, and thank you very much to Dot on Shaft for providing it.

They also tossed in a nifty little credit card with four pop out picks. That's something you tuck in your wallet and that one time you're scrounging for a pick.....


Nice touch.

Looking forward to the Guitars Canada coffee mug


Thanks GC












and the Pick Card


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Great to hear that the pedal has proven useful for you. Let us know how it makes out at your gig....


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Cool. Gotta love free stuff. Even more when it's good too.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Great to hear that the pedal has found it's way into your set-up. Can't wait to see pics of the GC Mug... :wave:


----------



## DotOnShaft (May 2, 2006)

*Great To Hear*

Milkman,

thank you for the kind note on this Forum

Glad to hear it made it to you ok

all the Best!

Mike:rockon2:


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

How is the this dot on shaft stuff anyway? How are the guitars? Playing a few mexican strats and teles lately, the fretwork and setup really blows.. how is the quality?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

In terms of absence of defects, function, sound et cetera, the flanger is of very high quality. I can't find anything wrong at all and it sounds great.

In terms of durability it looks to be solidly designed and built, but only time will tell.


As for MIM Fenders, I've had pretty good results myself.

Set up sucks on many high end Gibsons I've played too so that doesn't worry me. The first thing I do when I take a guitar home is play it for an hour or so, and then set it up completely.

The fretwork on the two MIMs I have seems dandy.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

What exactly do you do to your guitars to set them up? Any neck adjustments, filing frets or essentially dealing with the action? I ask because i like these MIM guitars but sometimes sliding up and down the neck, I find my fingers feel the rough edges of the frets.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Kapo_Polenton said:


> What exactly do you do to your guitars to set them up? Any neck adjustments, filing frets or essentially dealing with the action? I ask because i like these MIM guitars but sometimes sliding up and down the neck, I find my fingers feel the rough edges of the frets.


Action and intonation and adjusting the pickups are generally enough.

If something else needed to be done I'd do it, but generally that's not the case.


----------

